# When does Fall semester start for everybody?



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Nervous? Excited? A bit of both?


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

August 16th or 18th or something, crazy early  I'm looking forward to it because I desperately need something to do other than rot in my apartment. But there's more at stake now because I'm taking a bunch of classes and want to make sure i can transfer to a four-year college in a year.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Aug 16.. summer classes just ended yesterday. I need a longer break ugh. I'm fine with my fall classes. Finally get to take the next programming class which will require no talking! Taking another humanities class with a teacher I've taken a few classes with so she knows all about me not being able to do presentations and stuff. Should be a good semester.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

August 15. I'm excited. Are you?


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I start on Aug 27, and no I'm not looking forward to it LOL. Gots my first ever online class, and I hope i handle it ok.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

:dd


----------



## Mads (May 8, 2006)

September 5. I'm almost looking forward to it. I don't mind school. It gives me something to do and gives me an excuse to work less (or maybe quit my job entirely).


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 16, 2006)

Sep. 5th. I don't mind school so I'm not nervous at all, but after taking 3 summer sessions I need my one month vacation just to keep my sanity.


----------



## lucysnowe (Apr 19, 2006)

I don't know. I'm supposed to be transferring to a 4-year college this semester, which would mean starting August 15th. But I have a strong feeling I'll wimp out and spend another semester living at home and going to community college, which would mean August 20th.

(Obviously I need to make a decision. Fast.)


----------



## xi (May 9, 2006)

Sep 27. But I'm taking a lot of summer classes.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Sept 6th


----------



## katelyn (Jul 11, 2006)

October 1st for me, so lots of time yet. This is good because I didn't prepare anything yet.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Tomorrow. I'm excited. Good luck everyone! 

Gerard


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

Tomorrow. I'm both nervous and excited... At least going to school again i will have something to keep me occupied. I didn't do anything except sit around and eat whilst I was out. . .


----------



## eyeguess (Nov 30, 2003)

Wednesday, August 22

but I'm much more nervous about moving into my apartment this Friday


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Cool guys and gals, I wish you all luck. I start August 20th, my first semester in grad school, 18 credits of hell! :lol 

I just bought my books, a few pencils, and gotta see my grad adviser and I'm golden.


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

In two weeks. I'm extra nervous because it's a new school, but I also look forward to having work to do after three long months of doing nothing. I will rest easier once I find out whether any of my classes will require presentations.


----------



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

Prodigal Son said:


> Cool guys and gals, I wish you all luck. I start August 20th, my first semester in grad school, 18 credits of hell! :lol
> 
> I just bought my books, a few pencils, and gotta see my grad adviser and I'm golden.


Mine starts on 20th too. BTW, don't professors tell you which books to buy on the first day of class? How did you get em already?


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

akstylish said:


> I just bought my books, a few pencils, and gotta see my grad adviser and I'm golden.


Mine starts on 20th too. BTW, don't professors tell you which books to buy on the first day of class? How did you get em already?[/quote]

I enroll online, print off my online schedule, go to the bookstore, and it has my course-ids, student id, and professor name, the bookstore clerks go and retrieve the books or if you go to the main campus bookstore where they rip you off, you retrieve it yourself, match up the course id with the professor name. Sometimes the professor may make changes, but usually no.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I start on monday.

:afr


----------



## LNahid2000 (May 23, 2007)

I start on September 10th. I'm excited to finally get away from home after 4 months and have something to do, but I'm extremely nervous about living with 4 people who I don't know.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

August 13. Last Monday.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

I'm not going on campus since all my classes are online, but I have to go to an orientation for my first internet class this Saturday. So, by then I'll have to get back to work.


----------



## sh0x (Oct 9, 2006)

mine starts in late september, i still haven't decided if i'm going to go or to take another leave of absence until the winter...


----------



## rusalka (Jan 12, 2004)

August 27th for me... I'm excited... will be first time I'll be a full-time student


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Tonight ahhhhh!!!! :afr


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

August 23rd.

It was a last minute decision but I'm going to do horseback riding.


----------

